# Artificial Crabmeat????



## daredevil6534 (Dec 8, 2007)

Would this artificial crabmeat be good for the two 2.5 inch RB's??? It looks the same as regular, and they go crazy when I put it in.Is this good for color, and aggression build up???


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

im sure the type of food you feed your P's will not affect the aggression.


----------



## george1702 (Dec 5, 2007)

If it is the same artificial crabmeat that is prepackaged in the grocery store or the kind you see in chinese buffets, I wouldnt feed it to your piranha. Although it is made out of fish, it is cooked and prepared for human consumption. I would recommend the old fashioned fish filets or a frozen bag of mixed seafood.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I saw how that stuff was made on a show on the Food Network. It has more in common with jello then Crabmeat. I wouldn't eat it myself, let alone feed it to my fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if its not crab or seafood i wouldnt feed it to them due to all the preservitives and the crap that replaces the real meat


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

No processed foods whatsoever, ever!


----------



## compton4x4 (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah, preservatives, and the food coloring/dye they use to make it crab colored.


----------

